# Третий год головокружения



## Елена163 (1 Май 2018)

Опять пришлось обратиться за помощью и написать на форум. Может кто поможет советом как лечится. Уже не знаю к кому обращаться. Третий год уже нарушена координация, закидывает при ходьбе вправо. Правые конечности рука, нога очень напряжены ощущение стягивания в них, дрожат. Симптомы усиливаются 
 когда кидает при ходьбе. Очень сильный спазм справа в шейно затылочной части на фото указала где, чувствую что от туда всё идёт, но не гимнастика, ни мази ни чего не помогает. Даже расслабить не могу это место оно всё время болит и в тонусе. Что мне делать?!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2018)

При вашем сколиозе, голова наклонена влево, а шея вправо.
Что хорошо видно на рентгенограмме.
Такая разница вполне может давать напряжение и боли в шейно-головном переходе (синдром нижней косой мышцы головы), и может сопровождаться и головокружением (синдром позвоночной артерии).


----------



## Елена163 (2 Май 2018)

Ну должно же быть лечение  которое мне поможет. Жить очень тяжело с такими симптомами. Я никуда не выхожу потому что долго ходить не могу. Из за того что тянет в сторону все мышцы правой стороны напрегаются и потом болят. Как же быть доктор? (

У меня ещё расходящее косоглазие правого глаза при приближении молоточка. Может ли быть из за гипертонуса шеи? На мрт чисто  делала не один раз. Была чмт в школе. Иногда мне кажется что этот гипертонус даёт голова, может я ошибаюсь. Я уже совсем запуталась.. В каком направлении уже лечится не знаю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Май 2018)

Избавиться от нынешнего состояния может помочь врач-мануальный терапевт (вертеброневролог), владеющий мышечными техниками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> У меня ещё расходящее косоглазие правого глаза при приближении молоточка. Может ли быть из за гипертонуса шеи? На мрт чисто  делала не один раз. Была чмт в школе. Иногда мне кажется что этот гипертонус даёт голова, может я ошибаюсь. Я уже совсем запуталась.. В каком направлении уже лечится не знаю.


Глаз в сторону, это черепно - мозговой нерв, от гипертонии в шее он не может быть.
Мрт головного мозга делали?


----------



## Елена163 (2 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Глаз в строну, это черепно - мозговой нерв, от гипертонии в шее он не полет быть.
> Мрт головного мозга делали?


Делала не один раз с контрастом все нормально. Наружная гидроцефалия, умеренные атрофические изменения, ничего критичного. Удар по голове тоже пришёлся на правую сторону в височно тёмную область, есть небольшое онемение этой области. Почему то мне кажется что такой тонус даёт именно голова, усиливаются симптомы на холоде особенно с непокрытой головой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Напряжение и боли в шейно-головном переходе (синдром нижней косой мышцы головы) могут сопровождаться и головокружением (синдром позвоночной артерии).
Гимнастика, ни мази ничего не помогают.
Надо искать другие варианты лечения.


----------



## Елена163 (4 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо искать другие варианты лечения.


Например доктор ? Я уже жить не хочу с такой головой. Кажется что уже ни кто и никогда мне не поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Мануальная терапия.


----------



## Елена163 (5 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия.


Я живу в Самаре может посоветуйте к кому можно обратиться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Не могу, не бывал.
Но хороших врачей множество!


----------



## Елена163 (6 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ещё вопрос доктор  В моей ситуации что лучше остеопатия или Мануальная терапия? Или одно другому не мешает ? Я так понимаю грубые манипуляции мне запрещены? От простого массажа начинает вести в сторону. Поэтому боюсь. И как вы думайте действительно ли антидепрессанты нужно пить при данном состоянии. Врачи считают что это расслабит мышцы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Не бывает глубоких и мягких.
Бывает работа с мышцами и работа с позвонками.
Что делать - решать Вам и знаниям и привычкам врача.
Работа с позвонками потому и существует, что позволяет решать проблемы лучше, быстрее и эффективнее.
Это как операции. Если она положена, то ее не заменить  чем то другим.
Так и манипуляции, если они нужны, то их надо делать.
А если проблемы с мышцами, то зачем они нужны.


----------



## Елена163 (8 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, сегодня ходила к мануалу, он сказал что есть блок справа. Врач сказал что травмы головы тоже влияют на данное состояние.


----------

